

Gen Y vs Gen X - eureka

I'm seeking a programmer and am curious about your opinion regarding gen y vs gen x. Is there more potential in a gen Y programmer who is inherently a muli-tasker, open to unconventional ideas and creativity or is an experienced gen x more reliable having the knowledge of trial and error. Does a baby boomer even have the running in this game?
======
kstenerud
You're not going to get anywhere discriminating based on age group. Awesome
programmers are awesome because they're flexible and adaptable. The only
difference is that more experienced awesome programmers have already tried a
lot of stuff and know the pitfalls. They cost more, but you get faster and
more reliable results.

Also, humans can't multi-task. Multi-tasking only allows you do do a lot of
stuff poorly, especially if it's a task requiring focus such as programming.

~~~
eureka
First, I wasn't discriminating I was posing an open ended question. Secondly,
it seems as though you suggested gen x would be more suitable than a
programmer fresh out of school.
[http://www.cio.com/article/679004/Gen_Y_vs._Gen_X_Who_Causes...](http://www.cio.com/article/679004/Gen_Y_vs._Gen_X_Who_Causes_More_IT_Headaches_)

